# East Cape Skiffs VHP



## jumpinpoon (Jan 2, 2017)

Got one for sale in the classifieds for you tarpon and redfish junkies!


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

That is a fine ride! I just picked up a Vantage VHP and it is my favorite inshore boat I have owned! Best wishes with the sale!


----------



## jumpinpoon (Jan 2, 2017)

Sale pending


----------



## jumpinpoon (Jan 2, 2017)

SOLD


----------

